# Hello All!



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Ya...I haunt....and I do it cheap! Check out my $30 Blucky corpse!








I can post a how to on this prop if there is any intrest.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

looks good, I like the moist look.....


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Could you please post the how to for this prop? Thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Hidehoman. Nice to have you with us just in time for the season.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Crazy gross... and welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard, you are going to fit right in.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

WELCOME! WOW! I love that prop, PLEASE post a how to!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

Be sure to post the how-to link to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome hidehoman.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I bet the only thing that corpse is missing is the stink! welcome aboard.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Great corpse, hidehoman! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. Welcome


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. LOVE the corpse!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice dead thing. welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum hidehoman!!!! Nice bucky! Anymore ghastly things you working on? Please share!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I just moved and I am starting from scratch, so I am working on all kinds of stuff. I will post more as things get done for the big day.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

The thought of placing some meat inside about a week before halloween has crossed my mind......


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to ze forum! :jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome - I have just checked out your corpsing how-to and that thing rocks. Good to have U here


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Pumkin Patch!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Boo and Velcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Hairy Howdy to you
Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home Hidehoman!! Sweet Looking Bucky ya got there! Cant wait to see what else you are working on! :>


----------

